# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. قسم  بـــــوكسات الـــجيتاج (JTAG) قسم ORT-JTAG  ORT JTAG - New Model : LG E615 Repair Dead Boot

## mohamed73

ORT - JTAG UPDATE [03 April 2013]  Description :   *LG E615 Repair Dead Boot*  Release Notes:   *LG_E615.dll Released* Repair Dead Boot  Files LG_E615.dll Repairing LG E615   Connect Battery and USB CableDownload DLL File "LG_E615.dll"Place in phones folderStart الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] Latest VersionGo to الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]Select ModelClick Repair  ORT Team News and Blog :   الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] ORT-JTAG - _The Real JTAG'gers_ الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## mustafa alqysi

سلمت يداك

----------


## اسد عبدالله

مشكووووووووووووووووورررررررررررررررررررررررر

----------

